# Convert a nef to a jpeg from Lightroom



## brian09223 (Feb 18, 2014)

How do you convert a .nef photo from you catalog to a .jpeg to use on a web page?


----------



## DaveS (Feb 18, 2014)

You point at the imported nef in lightroom, and click the export button in the library module on the left hand panel at the bottom.    In the process of exporting, you indicate what size (in pixels, or the longest dimension) you want the image to be, along with the file format you want (jpeg in this case).


----------



## clee01l (Feb 18, 2014)

brian09223 said:


> How do you convert a .nef photo from you catalog to a .jpeg to use on a web page?


When you export, you determine the file type.  An export consists of the original merges with any LR adjustments.  The export file is sometimes called a derivative since it is a derivative of the original with the LR adjustments applied. 

So create an export or a publish service.  The Publish service can write the JPEG directlt on the website if the site is something like Flickr, Facebook or one of the others where that are LR plugins available to facilitate the files storage. 

Alternately, you can use the export function to create a JPEG on your Hard drive.  You can then manually upload this JPEG file to the website


----------



## GDRoth (Feb 18, 2014)

Along the same line; I am trying to standardize where if I have a TIFF in my LR catalog, it means that I've processed the image. I'd like to set up Smart Collections where only the TIFFs reside. If I "Edit In" NIK, the resulting image is a TIFF. But what if I just make a couple of minor tweaks and I'm happy with the RAW.......how can I make a TIFF copy of the RAW?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 18, 2014)

GDRoth said:


> ...how can I make a TIFF copy of the RAW?


The export function includes several target filetypes TIFF is one of them.  If you check the checkbox labeled "Add to this catalog"  and export to the same folder as the original, your TIFF will show up in LR after the export. This is what Edit-In is doing under the covers when you are working with Nik.


----------



## GDRoth (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Cletus.............I'll give this approach a try


----------



## ernie (Feb 20, 2014)

Since there is no manual, the standard RTFM does not apply. However, I would suggest Victoria's book, "The Missing FAQ".


----------



## GDRoth (Feb 20, 2014)

I followed Cletus' instructions and it worked perfectly.............I created an Export preset to handle this in the future..........thanks again Cletus
Dave



clee01l said:


> The export function includes several target filetypes TIFF is one of them.  If you check the checkbox labeled "Add to this catalog"  and export to the same folder as the original, your TIFF will show up in LR after the export. This is what Edit-In is doing under the covers when you are working with Nik.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 20, 2014)

ernie said:


> Since there is no manual, the standard RTFM does not apply. However, I would suggest Victoria's book, "The Missing FAQ".



So you think that we should now RTMF? :mrgreen:  Couldn't resist.


--Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice one, Ken.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 21, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Nice one, Ken.



Thanks, Jim.  But my wife would say, "Don't encourage him, Jim!". :tape:


--Ken


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 21, 2014)

> Since there is no manual,


You could refer to pages 145, 146, 147 of the "help" manual (216 pages). Can be downloaded as a PDF. At least its a start. I know it is called "help" but there is a lot of info in it.
And thanks to Victoria for her great "The Missing FAQ"


----------



## ernie (Feb 22, 2014)

Just checked back on this.... Ken, I guess you're right, why should we start now.
Oh, just noticed the letter switch.


----------

